# Body Painting - Red Qipao



## hkdigit (Mar 8, 2007)

Photoblog Ref:
http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2007/03/body-painting-red-qipao.html


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 8, 2007)

interesting shots.

how long does something like that take to do?


----------



## hkdigit (Mar 9, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> interesting shots.
> 
> how long does something like that take to do?



Don't know, when I take those photos, it almost finish...


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 9, 2007)

neat shots, hard to tell which one i like more. in the first her legs look strange, but that is probalby some of the paint there  

in any case both are nicely depictingthe event I think.

Beautiful girls by the way (I am including the artist here).
In most part of Europe the girl would be bare breasted when painted


----------



## hkdigit (Mar 9, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> neat shots, hard to tell which one i like more. in the first her legs look strange, but that is probalby some of the paint there
> 
> in any case both are nicely depictingthe event I think.
> 
> ...



I think it hard to see topless girl on Hong Kong public area..


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 9, 2007)

hkdigit said:


> I think it hard to see topless girl on Hong Kong public area..



Me too .. I have been there and know what things are like in that respect .. but HK is very nice! Would love to live there if it was just a little bit less humid and hot  Actually I turned down a job offer from Hongkong for several reasons, one was the climate ...


----------



## hkdigit (Mar 9, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Me too .. I have been there and know what things are like in that respect .. but HK is very nice! Would love to live there if it was just a little bit less humid and hot  Actually I turned down a job offer from Hongkong for several reasons, one was the climate ...



That's true...


----------

